# A Golden Rescue Collage



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That's cool!.I like it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love It Rob... It looks great.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice job Rob. Looks very cool.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, that's awesome~

Thanks for taking the time to do that...also, just to get a plug in for Sunshine Rescue, we now have merchandise available for purchase!!!!

Home


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Nicely done! 
Lisa, I'll check out Sunshine's store. Always like to shop the rescue sites first when I need a gift.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great Job ! really nice..

And since Lisa mentioned it...lol.. Midlands has a lot of new stuff for sale in our store too.. 

http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/goodies.html


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice job--would love to get a printable pic of that.

Don't forget Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary in Delray, WV. Their logo includes the phrase: "Where Old Gold Shines"!

SJ


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey that's neat Rob! All of the logos are great and look really good together like that!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We need a sticky not just for golden rescues but one for shopping that benefits goldens, and animal rescue in general.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's really neat Rob. I wonder if there is somewhere we could "advertise" for rescue.


----------

